# double din in gto



## 02r1 (Mar 17, 2010)

I have a double din pioneer and complete system laying around and wanted to install it in the gto...how much cutting if any is required to fit the double din in the sradio slot...and will I need a dash kit or just put it in...

thanks
justin


----------



## Suburb Thuggin (Jul 23, 2009)

I just put in a Pioneer AVIC-Z110BT in mine earlier this week. If you have Pioneer your going to need a harness adapter to fit it. They sell a dash kit for GTO's so it makes it a flush fit. Go on sonicelectonix.com and check it out


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

You'll also neeed the kit to make the steering wheel controls work if your Pioneer is so equipped.


----------



## cdr5y7 (Nov 16, 2009)

when you install make sure you upload some pics. im looking to install the same!!


----------



## lorwasgoat (Apr 23, 2010)

system is a pain in the ass because of the gas tank ... radio takes about 15 minutes to install from strat to stop... make sure you have gto keys to take the stock out!! good luck

Also steering wheel controls are a bit frustrating if you have never done them because you have to allow the gto to learn them


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I had to take my stereo out to get the center console out when I put my JHP gauges in. I tried rigging up some coat hangers to poke into the four holes to pull the stereo out the front like someone suggested on here and all it ended up doing is putting a scratch in the silver plastic that runs alongside the radio and pissing me off. I went online and did a search for gto radio keys. They were like 6 bucks and look like 2 baby horse shoes with 90 degree angles instead of radiuses and little balls on the end. Poked those bad boys in and the radio jumped right out. Don't do a radio install without them.


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

long dry wall screws work good also , way better then a hanger!!!!!!


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

HP11 said:


> You'll also neeed the kit to make the steering wheel controls work if your Pioneer is so equipped.


What is that kit called?


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

i had one of those giant ass paper clips and it fit perfectly it the hole put was still kind of a pain cause i had to do one corner at a time. but it worked


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

oh by the way i learned this from another post but this is for dusty.. you seem very picky about your goat like my self. but i couldnt believe that you let your girl smoke in the goat. i dont even eat in mine lol


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

iwant2buyaGTO said:


> What is that kit called?


Steering wheel radio control interface. There are different brands and types depending on what radio you're installing.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

For a Pioneer it's the PAC SWI-PS for Steering Wheel Controls.

I'm probably buying a GTO (as a second car), and getting a Pioneer AVIC-Z110BT to install. I'll also add the XM kit, I've got access to the Electronic Service Manuals (I work for a GM Supplier).

The plan is to mount the XM in the trunk, and put the XM antenna on the decklid (near the window, it shouldn't look too ugly). Going to have to tear apart the passenger side of the car to run the cable from the HU to the XM Box. Apart from that I'll be putting the iPod cable in the Glovebox, and of course installing a vehicle harness and tapping the right connections.

Is the VSS signal the right Vehicle Speed Signal? I noticed C206 (that's the connector number) which is located behind the IP Fusebox (under the headlamp switch) contains that signal, as well as the Backup Lamp Supply Voltage for tapping into the reverse lights. Other than that, there is the parking brake connector (in the center console) and mounting the GPS which I think I'll do under the panel that sits above the HVAC (I hope there isn't any interference there? Anyone know?)


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

So now that I found a car and I'm buying it I'll be installing one of these systems.

I'll post a detailed install when I get it done.


----------



## Sciggy (Aug 29, 2010)

I just bought a GTO that has a Pioneer AVIC-F90BT installed and they seemed to do a great job on the dash. Only thing they didn't do was the steering wheel controls so I'm gonna have to pull it out and set that up because it's bothering me!


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Sciggy said:


> I just bought a GTO that has a Pioneer AVIC-F90BT installed and they seemed to do a great job on the dash. Only thing they didn't do was the steering wheel controls so I'm gonna have to pull it out and set that up because it's bothering me!


It's not to hard to setup the switches. Just remember to splice in the switch ground, or else it doesn't work (I found that out the hard way).


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

LS2 MN6 said:


> So now that I found a car and I'm buying it I'll be installing one of these systems.
> 
> I'll post a detailed install when I get it done.


There are at least a couple of detailed installs of HU's on this site already......


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

LS2 MN6 said:


> It's not to hard to setup the switches. Just remember to splice in the switch ground, or else it doesn't work (I found that out the hard way).


Older Pioneer HU's didn't have a vid enable ground, they had a built in gyro. I'm not sure about the newer ones.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

GM4life said:


> Older Pioneer HU's didn't have a vid enable ground, they had a built in gyro. I'm not sure about the newer ones.


Not talking about the HU directly. The Steering Wheel switch has two wires, a signal and ground. The directions aren't specifically clear on the ground, so if you don't grab it and tie it into the actual ground (another pin on the connector) then the switches don't work.

It's a stupid design in the GTO, the switches get grounded thru the radio instead of tapping into the vehicle ground. So you have to "complete" the circuit again when you remove the radio.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

HP11 said:


> There are at least a couple of detailed installs of HU's on this site already......


That's true, but each HU has it's eccentricities.

For example, even though I read a lot on this site, I was unsure of where to tap into for the Parking Brake, the VSS, and the Reverse Lamps.

I was lazy and didn't take pictures, but the VSS had to be tapped into off the cluster (since it wasn't in the C206 dash connector like the service manual says). The Reverse Lamps I got off the C206 connector which is behind the fuse block above the driver foot area. Finally the Park Brake for the HU has no where to connect to, you can ground it and it functions, however the nanny message comes on every time you start the car. The park brake signal in the GTO isn't in the same format the HU is looking for.

Outside of that there is the aforementioned switch ground that you need to be careful with. Otherwise the install is similar to other HU's and mostly painless.


----------

